# open return tickets



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

hi folks
can i ask if they still do a return ticket from dover to calias with an open return option. i am thinking of going over soon but was wondering about the return prices? 
thanks in advance........olly


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Hi

As far as I know, you can book a return and amend it as needed. I do not think there is a ticket similar to an "open" on a train where you can simply turn up and get on.

Russell


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*ferry tickets*

You can get 3 returns, to be used in 1 year @ £32 per crossing, turn up any time exept a few specific dates, plus you can give 1 return to a friend.
I have used 1 return, very good, looking forward to the others.

Cheers don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: ferry tickets*



blondy said:


> You can get 3 returns, to be used in 1 year @ £32 per crossing, turn up any time exept a few specific dates, plus you can give 1 return to a friend.
> I have used 1 return, very good, looking forward to the others.
> 
> Cheers don


Who is the operator on this deal?

Russell


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don
you quoted
you can get 3 returns, to be used in 1 year @ £32 per crossing, turn up any time exept a few specific dates, plus you can give 1 return to a friend.
I have used 1 return, very good, looking forward to the others. 

Let us in on which outfit & route is this offer with?

Kind regards


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry chaps or chappeses, been watching tele.
These tickets were sea france carnet tickets.
6 crossings £32 each way.
10 crossings £30 each way ect
turn up at port and they guarantee to get you on one of the next 2 crossings.

Cheers Don


----------

